# popped my mac cherry and dying for more!



## aeroerin (Jul 23, 2009)

hey there!  i'm a 18 y/o from the USA who just broke down and bought the 219 pencil brush (<3) and mulch e/s . . . and found love.  i'm planning another trip to my local mac counter tomorrow for more shadows and maybe the 217 or a pigment.  so pretty!  i'm only a recent lurker on the site, but i already love all the knowledge in the community.  i'm sure i'll find a thousand others with a new (or not-so-new) mac obsession!

love, erin!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome Erin!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome, Erin!

You need that 217... AND a pigment!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks to all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for the pigments, i'm trying to decide between naked and vanilla, but when i went to my mac counter they didn't have vanilla at all (can't remember if they had naked).  i was so surprised!  silly north carolina.

and the 217 is sooo tempting!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 23, 2009)

i love my 217!  def worth it!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 23, 2009)

i agree the 217 is worth it. There is no other brushes like it.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 23, 2009)

ooh you all have me super-pumped about the 217.  now i'm 70% sure i'm getting it tomorrow. :]

thanks for the warm welcome! <3


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Erin! I love the 217-it's an everyday brush!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely invest in the 217--it's a brush must! Welcome btw


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 24, 2009)

oooo welcome to the wonderful world of MAC lol i remeber when i just started i was just as excited!!


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 24, 2009)

Erin!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 24, 2009)

okay i broke down and got the 217, plus shroom and all that glitters e/s.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  love the brush already!!  thanks for the lovely welcome, all!


----------



## n_c (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 24, 2009)

My dear you have started your new found MACness off right. 
All GOOD products to start off with.


Welcome to your new addiction.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 24, 2009)

haha thank you!  :]  I've been merely lusting for a long time now, even to the point where everything I considered buying was put in terms of "x mac eyeshadows" that I could buy instead.  So I gave in, and I couldn't be happier!  :]  I can't wait for my Warming Trend e/s to come in the mail.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2009)

Erin!


----------



## nunu (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Willa (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome on Specktra!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks!! <3


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Erin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_oooo welcome to the wonderful world of MAC lol *i remeber when i just started i was just as excited!!*_

 
me too!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome! Welcome! You will love it here! There is no turning back now! Your A MAC GIRL!

Sara


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 29, 2009)

haha thank you!  <3 my eyeshadow collection is already growing madly . . . and my wallet is surely feeling the consequences!  but I'm happy, and that's all that matters.

thanks again to all!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 29, 2009)

welcome x


----------

